# Foil



## foxhound1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can find this type of foil in the USA?

http://images-en.busytrade.com/167642800/Seamless-Silver-Rainbow-Foil.jpg


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

That looks like holographic vinyl, not foil.
I believe that any vinyl supplier that sells holographic vinyl will carry it.


----------



## foxhound1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

You're right but the label said "seamless silver rainbow foil" but I think you can only get this coloring in China?


----------



## foxhound1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

Also judging by the picture, it appears to be foil because vinyl backing would look thicker than this.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

No, it's vinyl.
I've purchased and used this vinyl before. 
It's available in the USA.
It's on this page:
Earl Mich On Line Catalog

I've purchased from this company before and they're good.


----------



## foxhound1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Celtic. But I refuse to believe its vinyl. Because I have seen this on shirts and it does not look remotely as thick. I am a sign maker by trade as well and am familiar with vinyl and foil. And even if it is some sort of vinyl for shirts, the picture of the thickness is still off.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you checked with Ryonet?
They carry a lot of foils. If they don't have it they may be able to get it or steer you to a company that has it.


----------



## foxhound1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have sent the company a inquiry of the photo origin, but I'm sure being over the weekend they have not responded yet. Ryonet has basic and holographic but not quite this cool looking. The coverage of colors is AMAZING! I own a home business in AK called Anchor Town T-shirt Co. And I think this would look cool for a northern lights effect.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you in Anchorage?
I lived in Juneau years ago and have family that lived out of Palmer and Wasilla.


----------



## mistoner (Jan 14, 2010)

this looks like the foil we use in DTG printing. Which if im not mistaken is just regular screen printing foil. We use Crown Foil, but there tons of other companies that supply foil. Most have simple colors and then they have these that have little designs and different colors.


----------



## foxhound1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes I live in Anchorage. Never been to Juneau but I hear the landing is a bit hairy from what I know is that you have to land between 2 peaks and most of the time its in the fog. Lol ty mistoner I'll have to check it out


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

foxhound1976 said:


> Yes I live in Anchorage. Never been to Juneau but I hear the landing is a bit hairy from what I know is that you have to land between 2 peaks and most of the time its in the fog. Lol ty mistoner I'll have to check it out


 
Yes, landing in Juneau, especially when I lived there in the very early 70's was tricky...they didn't have any automated controls to guide them. 
In fact the worst crash in US history(at that time) happened when I lived there...commercial plane flew into the mts...no bodies, just masses of flesh......not good. I can still remember the helicoptors.....
Ok, sorry, that wasn't pleasant.........


----------

